# Starting CGC Training Tonight



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping for the best!!
PS- if you hear anything about an upcoming test near you, let me know. I have been looking for one for months


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Drive carefully!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

The first evening of class was lovely! Since the class was from 7:00 PM to 8:00 PM, we had class as the sun set. It was heavenly divine being on this farm with cows and horses and seeing the pink clouds and then a rainbow! And how the sun shone on the fields and meadows as you could hear the summer insects. Ahhhhhhhhh! This is the same place where Mercy took her puppy kindergarten classes and stayed for a few days while we took our son to an out of town hospital for tests. She learned to swim here and she attends doggy daycare here once a week for the next 8 weeks. In fact the young lady that picks her up for doggy daycare attends this class with her poodle mix. It makes me glad that I ended up having to come to Liberty Hill Pet Resort for the CGC prep course. Mary Ann Robinson is so neat! During class, she rolled out a wheelchair and a walker that she keeps stored in the barn! There is another Golden in my class named Jack and a pitbull named Reagan. We don't get to take our next class for 4 weeks since Mary Ann is going on a 3 week vacation, so I have have a lot of homework to do. I also still have 4 more weeks of Basic Obedience classes at another obedience school. She offers the test at the end of the class. Please pray that I succeed!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Interesting information I picked up at Warrenton's Dog Days First Friday Festival*

The town of Warrenton Virginia has a First Friday Festival on the first Friday evening of every month during spring, summer and fall months. This first Friday of September was their Dog Days of September event. The Warrenton Kennel Club was having their AKC Responsible Dog Ownership event as part of the overall event. I spoke to Lesa Fork, the Training Director for WKC, who is also a CGC evaluator, and told her about how I was taking classes with another AKC intructor/evaluator. When Mary Ann Robertson was checking with each of our dogs to see what we needed to work on, during the supervised separation, Mary Ann Robertson said that I would need to work on getting Mercy used to being alone with a strange person better because she was pacing and panting when she was holding her. She had said I would need to practice having strangers holding Mercy while I stepped out of sight. I asked Lesa Fork to hold Mercy for me and when I came back, Lesa said to me that Mercy had no problems and that *she* would have passed her on that part of the test. She was commenting on how sweet and gentle Mercy was. When I told her I was raising her to be a therapy dog, she had said she would be a perfect candidate and that her name must have something to do with it. 

Another thing, the guy that was the Puppy Kindergarten instructor at Liberty Hill Pet Resort had left to start his own dog training company. He was Mercy's Puppy Kindergarten instructor for most of the times she was there. I had Mary Ann Robertson for her last Puppy Kindergarten Class. The guy instructor's name is Chris. I ran into him at the festival. He also had a booth set up there. I told him that I was taking Mary Ann's CGC prep course, he was telling me how *nobody* has ever passed Mary Ann Robertson's CGC evaluations! He is also an AKC CGC evaluator and was highly recommending that I take his CGC prep course instead of Mary Ann's. He could be stretching the truth a bit, but it got me thinking. Are Mary Ann Robertson's standards so high for the CGC test, that dogs and owners have to perform perfectly with no small gray area stuff that she fails people for insignificant things? If Mary Ann fails Mercy, I will go to WKC for her to be tested.

Oh how I wish I could get involved with the Warrenton Kennel Club and become a member and student there! Their slogan is Furthering the Advancement of the Purebred Dog. Their classes are only on Tuesday nights when I have an important church meeting. I always put Jesus Christ first, and for me, that means attending this church meeting. Driving to Warrenton after work every week would be pushing it anyway. I want to get Mercy involved in Obedience, Rally and Agility. *sigh*


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I would be a bit careful using people's full names on an open forum, especially when someone says something negative about someone else... However, I think it is nonsense that no one passes that one instructor's test, maybe she sets the bar high, but that is only a good thing. People have told me, that taking a CGC before the age of one is too early, because most pups haven't really reached their teenage behavior by then and start regressing in manners. But is that a reason not to do it? People always tell you things...if she fails, she can do it again. I think your instructor is really spot on by telling you what you need to work on. And holding a dog in a situation where there is a lot to see is different from holding a dog in a test situation, where she will really watch you while you leave.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, there is now only 1 more week until the test is given. We have only one more class this week and then that's it. Seriously, 6 weeks is not enough classes to prepare for such a test, especially with an adolescent pup. It is my goal for Mercy to have her Canine Good Citizen at 9 months. She turns 9 months two days before the exam. Mercy is still not reliably downing on command every time. I am frustrated about not having enough time to practice with her, but I work hard when I do. We have an important meeting at church on Tuesday nights, so that's at least one night that I don't get to practice. The storm kept us cooped up inside so I could not get outside and walk and train Mercy until yesterday afternoon when I was off work. I tried a few things indoors, but her excitement level was so high due to pent up energy. My husband always insists on leaving our home on Halloween night instead of simply staying home and ignoring the doorbell. I wouldn't have had a problem walking Mercy and training her with trick or treaters swirling around me. It would have been good for practicing with distractions, or walking through a crowd. We don't celebrate Halloween. Since we will have to go out, leaving Mercy in her crate, I don't have an opportunity to train tonight either.  Sigh! 
Please pray that Mercy and I pass the CGC test next week.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

While it is good to have a goal, your are almost setting yourself up for disappointment. Dogs have good and bad days and some have more bad then good at that age. You can set a standard for yourself that your dog may not be ready to obtain. I hope that does not come off mean it just seems you are so focused on the goal your forgetting your puppy. They almost never do anything on a schedule no matter how important it is to us personally. I just don't want to see you frustrated and pushing hard at training. Your feelings go right down that leash and if your frustrated thinking you won't make your goal your puppy is going to feel that and is more likely to act up.
It might be better to think well if she doesn't make it by 9 months we will go for 12 take some of the pressure off yourself and it will take pressure off of her. Otherwise when you do the actual testing you might be so tense it will make it worse or remove the pressure and be more relaxed and so will she. 

Good luck we are pulling for you.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Rehearsal night*

Tonight is the rehearsal. We will be going through all of the parts of the test, like a trial run to see how we are all doing. I had to stay home from work today to care for my son while my husband had to go somewhere, so I got to practice with Mercy today. She is still not downing reliably. I can only pray that with whaever practice I can fit in between now and next Wednesday Mercy will obey the down command during the test itself. :crossfing


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck to you and Mercy! I know she can do it!! Molly's area of concern is the supervised separation.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sure you two will do fine! And if not, you still have a whole week to train. And if, by chance, she does not pass, she will next time. She is so young!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*What I need to work on*

Mercy did not do very well during rehearsal. I am a little discouraged tonight, but I am not giving up! She did not down for me during rehearsal. She gets so excited and yanks on her leash to pull towards things that excite her like she never has done before unless I am just feeling it more because she is bigger. She is strong for a Golden. Even my breeder was amazed at her strength at 5 months of age when she tatooed her. My last dog was muscular and very strong too. Mercy is not too far behind that. Anyway, Mercy still jumps up very excitedly when someone new comes. She also mouthed the trainer during the appearance and grooming as she handled her paws. That really concerned me. At least afterwards, I asked her to handle her paws again and she did well as I gave her treats. She is normally very good with her sit stay at 20 feet away, but not during rehearsal! She also ran past me during the come command after doing so well with it in the field behind my house. I will have to go to other parks to practice with her. I will have to practice greeting people and dogs with her as well. I will be taking off work two hours early next Wednesday to warm her up before the test. I might have to take off an hour early Monday and Tuesday also. And daylight savings coming to an end next week certainly doesn't help either. Thankfully, there is no meeting at church this Tuesday due to election day. It's off to practice when I get home from work tomorrow night.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Altairss said:


> While it is good to have a goal, your are almost setting yourself up for disappointment. Dogs have good and bad days and some have more bad then good at that age. You can set a standard for yourself that your dog may not be ready to obtain. I hope that does not come off mean it just seems you are so focused on the goal your forgetting your puppy. They almost never do anything on a schedule no matter how important it is to us personally. I just don't want to see you frustrated and pushing hard at training. Your feelings go right down that leash and if your frustrated thinking you won't make your goal your puppy is going to feel that and is more likely to act up.
> It might be better to think well if she doesn't make it by 9 months we will go for 12 take some of the pressure off yourself and it will take pressure off of her. Otherwise when you do the actual testing you might be so tense it will make it worse or remove the pressure and be more relaxed and so will she.
> 
> Good luck we are pulling for you.


I have already prepared myself mentally in case she does not pass.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Mercy is only 8 months old. Be patient. She will get it. Max is our third Golden--the first two were girls and only around 70 pounds, but both were very powerful dogs.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck hopefully she is just getting all the silly out now! I know my daughter was absolutely freaked out when she did Sparkles they did pass. My son figured Boots would never even come close as at that stage he was still half out of control half the time but he held it together and shocked us all. 
Deep Breaths try and not let yourself stress and remember to try and have some fun! Will be thinking of you next week!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

When I had Maddie tested for CGC, we hadn't taken the 'prescribed' class, but she had taken various training. I thought she could pass so I called a tester and though he didn't think she would pass as she was so young, he was up for it.

There were a couple of things I though she might miss and badly. One was having someone come up to me and shake my hand. No one had ever done that to me in her presence (or mine for that matter). So for the next three days I begged people while on our walks to come up to me and shake my hand.

The other issue was an unknown venue. She tended to be distracted in new situations (me too), so I took her to the place where the he was going to test her and walked her around there two different days.

She aced it. I was lucky. It could have gone wrong in a bunch of different ways.

Enjoy and have fun. You can always retest month or so later. At the very least, you will be more experienced and a better handler.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

With a young dog it is best to do some work with them before the test. Jige was my 3rd young dog( all 1yr and younger) to test and pass the CGC and TDI test. I took them out before class and played fetch walked them around did some sits, downs and some fun stuff too. I dont know about your class but we had between 7-12 people testing and we took turns so this wold cause Jige to get alittle excited we tested at our fair grounds and I would just take him outside for short periods. It helps.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I did the same thing with Tess: getting there early, just to get the feel of it (she was tested at an AKC event, lots going on!). And I played fetch with her on a field nearby, alternated with training. Worked well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Both my prior dogs, rescues, passed, but not until they were much older, 3 and 4 years old. Tayla will probably be almost 2 as she will soon be 1 and I've yet to put her in a Basic Manners class because STARR puppy was so tough. She did great when it was her turn, but waiting was not her thing. I've worked with her at home and she does sit, down, come, and several more things. Stay is not her best, but we will work on it. By the time she can get into Basic she should do quite well. I'm in no hurry. CGC will be there when she is ready.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

How did Mercy do on her test?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, she did not pass. I asked his AKC S.T.A.R. puppy trainer when she was having her next CGC test. She said January. Brrrr. Can I really brave subfreezing tempuratures practicing with her and then having to take the test inside where she might get too excited? :scratchch I think I will wait until a nice warm day outside on a Saturday to take it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Bummer! I'm glad you two will be trying again . I agree, definitely wait until it is nice outside. I hope to take the CGC class/test with Cooper some day. We start our intermediate obedience classes tomorrow. Good luck with your training this winter and let me know how it goes when you try again!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MercyMom said:


> Unfortunately, she did not pass. I asked his AKC S.T.A.R. puppy trainer when she was having her next CGC test. She said January. Brrrr. Can I really brave subfreezing tempuratures practicing with her and then having to take the test inside where she might get too excited? :scratchch I think I will wait until a nice warm day outside on a Saturday to take it. Thanks for asking.


Pet stores are a great place to do training. Lots of Dogs and Dog friendly people. I practiced separation with Buddy by having him stay with the person at the register . I used "leave it" with him for other dogs.


----------

